# Main-Taunus-Kreisler



## Poppei (25. März 2004)

Sers !
Auch wenn die Frage sicherlich schon mehrfach gestellt wurde:
Sind hier Leute aus Hofheim, Eppstein, Kelkheim ?
Wäre echt super wenn sich ein paar Leute melden würden um auch mal biken zu gehn.

Danke

cheers mat


----------



## Freeriderdh (25. März 2004)

Yop, aus Soden!
Noch Main Taunus Kreis aber richtig nah am Feldberg!!

Ride On


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phoenix83 (25. März 2004)

jup. FFM/Unterliederbach. 
Zwar nicht MTK aber saunahdran. Fast an Bad soden das ja bekanntlich direkt am Feldberg ist    
Fahr oft über kelkheim in Taunus.


----------



## Hellspawn (26. März 2004)

Eschborn - also östlicher MTK Rand


----------



## Brent-Severyn (26. März 2004)

Sulzbach

Gehts hier um MTB oder RR? Ich für meinen Teil mach beides.


----------



## Poppei (26. März 2004)

Ok !
Dann lasst uns mal einen zentralen Treffpunk ausmachen !
Was haltet ihr von Fischbach. Also wenn überhaupt interesse besteht.

mfg mat


----------



## Friendlyman (2. April 2004)

Hallo Mtk-Biker,
bin aus Unterliederbach und wäre auch interessiert mal gemeinschaftlich was zu unternehmen.
Ich hoffe man trifft sich mal und ich hab dann auch Zeit.


----------



## wulars (2. April 2004)

Sobald meine Kondition es zulässt wäre ich auch dabei wenn ich denn darf.


----------



## Phoenix83 (2. April 2004)

wulars schrieb:
			
		

> Sobald meine Kondition es zulässt wäre ich auch dabei wenn ich denn darf.


 Mach dir darum keine Sorgen. Hab saulang nichts gemacht. Mein einziger Sport war Zigaretten anmachen


----------



## Taunusmaid (3. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

endlich mal ein paar Meldungen aus dem Vordertaunus  . Komme aus Kelkheim. Würde auch mal mitkommen, wenn's recht ist. Fahre heute übrigens so gegen 12:00 in Kelkheim los, wer noch Interesse hat, bitte melden.

Gruß
Gabi


----------



## CarstenM-R (7. April 2004)

Ich bin auch aus der Gegend (Kelkheim-Fischbach) und würde ebenfalls mitfahren. Wenn Ihr mal wieder unterwegs seid, lasst es mich vorher kurz wissen. Meine Kondition ist zwar noch nicht so toll, Dank des genialen Wetters


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phoenix83 (7. April 2004)

Im Moment muss ich eh erst mal wieder ne neute Bremse einbauen. Müsste morgen oder so bei meinem Fahrradladen ankommen
Kann irgendjemand ne Schaltung einstellen?


----------



## Taunusmaid (10. April 2004)

Frohe Ostern allen zusammen! 

Hat wer Lust auf  eine Ostermontag Tour? Z.B. ab Kelkheim Bahnhof oder Fischbach erst mal auf den Staufen und dann über den Rettershof, Schneidhain, Königstein, Tillmannsweg hoch zum Fuchstanz und dort entscheiden, wie weiter.

So dass man insgesamt auf ein paar Höhenmeter und Kilometer kommt, denn die Saison geht ja wieder los!


----------



## CarstenM-R (10. April 2004)

Die Strecke hört sich gut an. Lust habe ich auch.
Die Frage ist nur wann und wo geht es los. Bin dummerweise zum Mittagessen eingeladen (Osterverpflichtung). Somit könnte ich entweder ab 09:00 oder wieder ab 15:00 Uhr.


----------



## Phoenix83 (10. April 2004)

Strecke hört sich gut an!
Aber meine VR Bremse geht nicht und meine neue ist noch nicht da. 
Hoffe das die dann bald mal da ist. 
Aber denen die fahren wünsch ich viel Spass.


----------



## Taunusmaid (10. April 2004)

Also 9:00 ist mir entschieden zu früh! Dann lieber 15:00! Und wo treffen wir uns? 
Vielleicht am Gimbacher, vorne auf dem Parkplatz!


----------



## Poppei (10. April 2004)

Das hört sich gut an!! Wie es mit meiner Kondition aussieht weiß ich im mom auch nicht so ganz, kann die Tour ja aber dann abbrechen.
Nur wäre mir 15 uhr leider zu spät, muss noch aufs Incubus Konzert nach Zeilsheim.
Vielleicht findet sich ja eine Lösung, ansonsten wiederholen wir das Treffen eben !

mfg Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenM-R (11. April 2004)

Tja leider ist mir doch noch etwas dazwischengekommen, so daß ich morgen nicht mitfahren kann. 
Wie sieht es denn bei Euch am nächsten WE aus? Habe Samstag und auch Sonntag sicherlich Zeit für eine schöne Runde. Zeitlich bin ich da auch noch ziemlich flexibel.


----------



## Taunusmaid (11. April 2004)

Hi Poppei,

da Carsten ja nicht kann, können wir auch gerne was früher los, damit Du abends noch zu deinem Konzert kommst. Meld dich einfach mal, wann es dir passen würde. 
Mein Freund wird bestimmt auch noch mitkommen und evt. auch noch ein paar mehr! 
Nächstes WE ist bei mir schwierig, da ist doch Kellerwald-MTBM. Aber die Woche drauf wärs eher machbar.


----------



## Taunusmaid (11. April 2004)

So, also wir werden morgen so gegen 11:00 ab Kelkheim starten. Es wir eine eher lockere Tour evt. erst über Staufen, dann von Fischbach über den Rettershof in den Taunus Ri. Fuchstanz und dort mal schauen, was die Beine sagen, wieviele Berge noch drin sind. Vielleicht noch über den Altkönig Ri. Hohemark und dann zurück nach Kelkheim.
Wer mitwill, einfach melden! Wetter soll ja gut werden!


----------



## Winne (15. April 2004)

Hi Mat,

bin derzeit öfter mal in Hofheim und Umgebung unterwegs.
Starte in der Regel am Kapellenberg - leichtes Training wegen dem Winterspeck!

Eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht. Hab mir jetz mal ne Tour Rchtg. Altkönig ausgeguckt - mal schauen.

Gestern hab ich mich hald in der Nähe von Lorsbach etwas vertan - Forstweg ist halt nicht gleich einfach - uff!

Also bis denne 

Winne


----------



## fuzzyholger (17. April 2004)

Hallo..
bin auch ein Hofheimer. Noch n junger (17), fahre aber oft Richtung Taunus, und eure Strecke hat sich wirklich interessant angehört  
Also wenn ihr nochmal fahrt, dann lasst es mich wissen. 
Holger.


----------



## Brent-Severyn (17. April 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

hat irgendwer von euch heute Lust, ganz spontan eine Runde Rennrad zu drehen? Vielleicht so zwischen 13:00 und 14:00.

Thomas


----------



## fuzzyholger (17. April 2004)

ui, wäre gern dabei, bin aber in Frankfurt. Das nächste mal dann


----------



## Taunusmaid (17. April 2004)

Hätte ja schon Lust, heute Rennrad zu fahren, aber müßte gaaaanz locker sein, will morgen zum Kellerwald!
Wo und wie lange hast Du denn vor zu fahren?


----------



## Brent-Severyn (17. April 2004)

Ok, Gabi und ich treffen uns um 14:00 am Kelkheimer Bahnhof. Dann wird eine lockere Runde gedreht.

Mit Rennrädern!!!!!


----------



## Taunusmaid (23. April 2004)

Wenn es nicht zuviel regnet, werde ich morgen ne Taunusrunde drehen. Sind sonst noch ein paar Leutz aus dem Taunus unterwegs? 

Werde wie immer ab Kelkheim starten, Uhrzeit weiß ich noch nicht genau! Wahrscheinlich eher nachmittags.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phoenix83 (24. April 2004)

Darf morgen den ganzen Tag arbeiten, bis 8. Juchhu. Ich freu mich!


----------



## Taunusmaid (24. April 2004)

Oh Gott, das ist bitter  Naja dann trotzdem einen schönen Tag!


----------



## biketrialer (24. April 2004)

Poppei schrieb:
			
		

> Sers !
> Auch wenn die Frage sicherlich schon mehrfach gestellt wurde:
> Sind hier Leute aus Hofheim, Eppstein, Kelkheim ?
> Wäre echt super wenn sich ein paar Leute melden würden um auch mal biken zu gehn.
> ...



bin aus eddersheim! allerdings trialer  
toto


----------



## fuzzyholger (24. April 2004)

dann fährste sicherlich mim max oder?


----------



## biketrialer (25. April 2004)

fuzzyholger schrieb:
			
		

> dann fährste sicherlich mim max oder?



 bingo,


----------



## Poppei (25. April 2004)

Wäre heute jemand fürn Feldberg zu haben ?
haben zwar schon 11, aber was solls


----------



## CarstenM-R (19. Mai 2004)

Bin endlich wieder mal am Wochenende hier.   
Ist für das kommende Wochenende irgendetwas geplant. Ich will auf alle Fälle Samstag und Sonntag losziehen.   Vermutlich wird es Richtung Ausbildungszentrum, Naturfreundehaus, Fuchstanz, Hohemark, Herzberg, Sandplacken, Fuchstanz und zurück in Richtung Kelkheim gehen.

Wenn jemand mit fahren möchte einfach melden.


----------



## Poppei (19. Mai 2004)

Komm doch mit nach Friedrichsdorf, ist schließlich neben Taunustarils in Eppstein das einzige im Taunus

http://www.bike-challenge.com/


----------



## CarstenM-R (19. Mai 2004)

Das überlege ich mir glatt. Für Eppstein habe ich mich ja schon gemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wulars (20. Mai 2004)

Irgendwo ne Vatertagstour geplant? Oder machen hier alle beim Hofheimer Rundlauf mit ?


----------



## Taunusmaid (20. Mai 2004)

Hi,

gehöre zwar nicht zu dem Geschlecht, dass Vatertag feiern kann, aber werde trotzdem heute ne Runde im Taunus drehen. Start so gegen 10:00 - 10:30 in Kelkheim und muß so gegen 14:00 wieder zurück sein.
Zwischendurch ist noch Treffen an der HoMa (12:00), um noch jemanden aufzulesen.


----------



## wulars (20. Mai 2004)

Gabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> gehöre zwar nicht zu dem Geschlecht, dass Vatertag feiern kann, aber werde trotzdem heute ne Runde im Taunus drehen. Start so gegen 10:00 - 10:30 in Kelkheim und muß so gegen 14:00 wieder zurück sein.
> Zwischendurch ist noch Treffen an der HoMa (12:00), um noch jemanden aufzulesen.



Sorry, mir zu früh, hab mich eben erst aus dem Bett gequält.


----------



## Cube04 (23. Mai 2004)

Also, wenn mal etwas gehen sollte, bin ich gerne dabei - komme zwar aus Frankfurt, aber ich quäle mich die paar Kilometer gerne nach Bads Soden oder Hofheim...  
bis dann, 
cube04   

P.S. War heute morgen in Friedrichsdorf...musste wg. einem 8ter aufgeben...bitter,bitter....ich überlegen jetzt die Scharte in Alsfeld am 06.06. auszuwetzen


----------



## Rubberduck78 (4. Juni 2004)

Servus,

bin aus Eddersheim und hätt auch Interesse an einer Tour in grösserer Runde ... wann findet mal wieder was statt?

mfG,
Marcel


----------



## StolenSun (5. Juli 2004)

hmm...ich hab Interesse...aber hier ist es irgendwie schon lange still


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poppei (8. Juli 2004)

Mann könnte echt mal was organizen !
In Lorbach ist Samstags um 15.00 und nochmals unter der Woche übrigens nun auch ein Biketreff organisiert worden !


----------



## wissefux (8. Juli 2004)

guckt doch mal im "last minute biking" rein. da hab ich ne tour für sonntag geplant !
und dann gibts noch den thread "afterwork biken". heute wollen sie wohl doch noch fahren. meist von der hohen mark aus.
das ist mir heute bei dem wetter aber etwas zu weit weg, ansonsten würde ich locker dahin biken und mit denen ne runde drehen


----------



## StolenSun (8. Juli 2004)

...würde gerne.....muss erstmal meine kondition zurückholen...

und bei meinem neuen bike die bremsen einbremsen......


----------



## Phoenix83 (8. Juli 2004)

StolenSun schrieb:
			
		

> ...würde gerne.....muss erstmal meine kondition zurückholen...



so sieht´s leider auch bei mir aus...


----------



## Poppei (8. Juli 2004)

@Stolen Sun 
Aus Diedenbergen. Jawoll ! Hab dir schonma eine mail geschrieben.
Wo haste dein Cube gekauft ? Beim Fahrrad Freund ?


----------



## StolenSun (9. Juli 2004)

Poppei schrieb:
			
		

> @Stolen Sun
> Aus Diedenbergen. Jawoll ! Hab dir schonma eine mail geschrieben.
> Wo haste dein Cube gekauft ? Beim Fahrrad Freund ?



Aus Deideby Hillz. yo!   
Email gerade beantwortet. 

Mein CUBE hab ichvom Fahhrad Freund, ja, wegen SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL DEALER und so   

Bremsen gehen jetzt...obwohl ich jetzt schon überlege die Julie gegen den Gustav zu tauschen...aber vorerst langts wohl erstmal....



@Phoenix : Dann lass ma zusammenfahren..locker etc. Und dann steigern. 
Zusammen die Kondi zurückholen macht bestimmt mehr Spass.Bist Du dabei?


----------



## Phoenix83 (10. Juli 2004)

StolenSun schrieb:
			
		

> @Phoenix : Dann lass ma zusammenfahren..locker etc. Und dann steigern.
> Zusammen die Kondi zurückholen macht bestimmt mehr Spass.Bist Du dabei?



Können wir machen. Bin bloss ab 19.7 bis 26.7 auf Ibiza    
hab bis auf mittwoch und donnerstag frei. Könnten also schon nächste Woche mal fahren. Wenn das Wetter es zulässt


----------



## StolenSun (10. Juli 2004)

ich bin dabei !!


----------



## Poppei (11. Juli 2004)

ich vielleicht auch, wenn überhaupt dann gundehard.

Haut rein.            Wir sehn uns in Eppstein am 17ten


----------



## wissefux (11. Juli 2004)

@poppei

dann komm doch heute um 10.45 uhr an die gundelhard. da treffen wir uns zu ner netten tour (siehe last minute biking).
stolen sun hat zwar abgesagt, aber wir sind wohl bisher zu viert oder fünft.
noch sieht das wetter auch gut aus ...

nun, mal schaun ob du da überhaupt schon wieder wach bist, wo du hier ja noch so spät rumtippst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freerideanfän.. (9. August 2004)

gibts in eppstein eigentlich auch kicker oder so ???
THX im voraus


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (23. August 2004)

Hab den thread eben erst entdeckt.
Bin ein trialer aus Hattersheim, gut is ja eher n rennrad+cc trhead, wie ich das beim überfliegen mal so gelesen ahbe..........
naja hab trortdem mal hier reingeschmiert.......
Max


----------



## Necton (25. August 2004)

Ich habe gerade erst angefangen so richtig mit mountainbiken. Komme aus Hofheim, bin 17 und bin sehr interessiert öfters mal im taunus herumszufahren. Also Newbie muss ich aber erst mal fragen, was ist denn ne tour für euch? 30 km? 50km? oder noch viel mehr?


----------



## Poppei (25. August 2004)

freerideanfän.. schrieb:
			
		

> gibts in eppstein eigentlich auch kicker oder so ???
> THX im voraus



Ja die gibt es. Mußte mal paar Eppsteiner fragen ( sind u.a auch bei Taunustrails über die Northshore Kicker gefahren )
Wollen es aber nicht jedem weiter sagen, weil illegal. 
Lorsbach gibts auch welche.
Meld dich bei Interesse


----------



## wissefux (26. August 2004)

Poppei schrieb:
			
		

> sind u.a auch bei Taunustrails über die Northshore Kicker gefahren


  

das musst du mir mal erklären, am besten per pm. thanx !


----------



## freerideanfän.. (27. August 2004)

jo bin auch 17...wen de mal zeit und lust hast 
können wa ja mal ne runde zusammen drehen 
wen....wo wollen wir uns den treffen.....gibts in hofheim 
irgentwas tolles??


----------



## Necton (3. September 2004)

ich hole mir morgen in Bonn mein neues Bike ab, bin also endlich bereit ne Tour zu machen. Meld dich mal, dann können wir ne Runde drehen.


----------



## simpsomania (20. September 2004)

servus, wo holst du, oder besser hast du in bonn dein bike gekauft.
bei bike discount?
hast du damit gute erfahrung gemacht?
(trotz abholung sollst du porto bezahlen, nur weil internetangebot?)+


Gruß Ralf


----------

